# 0 grubhub orders in 7 hours?



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Anyone else have grubhub slow as hell lately?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Every day.....DD crushes it in my market


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Ya usually dd is nonstop but even they are slower too


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

two decent orders all day...SLOW


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

It’s really been picking up here. I had less than a 5 minute wait between pings both Friday and Saturday. 

Granted, not getting an order before the previous one is delivered all day busy. But busy. $160 for 6 hours over the two days (before my $100/3 trip bonus for the photo shoot.)


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

dlearl476 said:


> It's really been picking up here. I had less than a 5 minute wait between pings both Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Granted, not getting an order before the previous one is delivered all day busy. But busy. $160 for 6 hours over the two days (before my $100/3 trip bonus for the photo shoot.)


Hungry bellys have to come home sometime. : )


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

I noticed lately that on DD the restaurants last order a customer can now make is 11:59 p.m. !! I used to stay out til 2 a.m. doing deliveries and was curious that once it hit midnight I didn't get a single ping last Friday night, checked out the dd food ordering app and even ihop, sharis, jack in the box, Dennys all were not taking orders past 11:59 p.m! Is this something new? Or is it only my city?


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Was on schedule from 5pm - 8pm on Monday, 8/5. During that time there were 4 offers. 2 x $ 3.25, 1 x 7.75, and 1 x 6.95. The last two required drive distances of 8.25 miles each. Needless to say all 4 were rejected due to distance & low compensation.
After my scheduled time I stayed online until 9pm. Within that last hour online I received 4 x 4.75 requests all with 5.5 miles each. Again, none taken there. 8 offers, none with a profit, none accepted. I minimized my losses last night with Grubhub. On a positive note, I did bring in $75 of revenue from doordash between 5:30 - 8:30 in less than 26 miles.


----------



## BonnieUber (Aug 31, 2017)

Flier5425 said:


> Was on schedule from 5pm - 8pm on Monday, 8/5. During that time there were 4 offers. 2 x $ 3.25, 1 x 7.75, and 1 x 6.95. The last two required drive distances of 8.25 miles each. Needless to say all 4 were rejected due to distance & low compensation.
> After my scheduled time I stayed online until 9pm. Within that last hour online I received 4 x 4.75 requests all with 5.5 miles each. Again, none taken there. 8 offers, none with a profit, none accepted. I minimized my losses last night with Grubhub. On a positive note, I did bring in $75 of revenue from doordash between 5:30 - 8:30 in less than 26 miles.


What cities are you working in? That pay is not possible in my areas. ?


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

BonnieUber said:


> What cities are you working in? That pay is not possible in my areas. ?


Orange County CA


----------



## Sharptop (Aug 11, 2019)

Yes! The last week was crazy slow here while the two previous weeks were super busy.


----------

